# Advice On Removing The Z Axis Clutch Insert On A Bridgeport With An Align 250z Power Feed



## Vladymere (May 8, 2015)

Hello,

I have a Bridgeport vertical mill that I am cleaning up in preparation for use.  There is a binding of the Z axis control with every revolution of the shaft.  The binding is minimal but I would like to diagnose the issue and correct it.

The Z axis control has an Align 250Z power feed unit on it.  I cannot figure out how to remove the Z axis clutch insert from the shaft.  This is the castellated piece that the handle engages.  The Bridgeport manual indicates that this is a friction fit and can be removed with a gear puller but i have had no success with a gear puller or a bearing splitter.

I downloaded an Align power feed installation manual but the diagrams and instructions are not clear enough form to understand how I would remove these parts.

Does anyone have any insight?  Perhaps photos or a clear, detailed parts diagram?

Thank you,

Vlad


----------



## JimDawson (May 8, 2015)

Those normally just pull off.   Maybe the key has been sheared and is jamming it.  I think I remember one with a screw in the end of the shaft that held the assembly together.

As far as the original problem, I would be looking for come crud in the bevel gear.


----------



## Vladymere (May 9, 2015)

Thank you Mr. Dawson.  I don't see anything on the bevel gears but it may be embedded in the grease.  I thought if I could pull the power feeder and the Z axis shaft then I could feel the bearings in the the knee screw, Z axis shaft and power feed individually to see if there is a bearing problem.

Vlad


----------



## JimDawson (May 9, 2015)

Your trouble shooting process is good.  I wish I could be of more help, best of luck.


----------



## Vladymere (May 9, 2015)

I found that the castellated clutch insert is not pressed on but is screwed on.  I have removed the castellated clutch using Kroil and heat.  I have now been unable to remove the brass piece that the castellated clutch abutted to and that the numbered dial and knurled numbered dial ride on.  This part is also threaded on.  I am assuming that it is a right hand thread but perhaps it is a left hand thread.

I e-mailed Bestline, whom now caries and provides parts for the Align product line, but have yet to hear back from them.

Persistence shall prevail,

Vlad


----------



## JimDawson (May 9, 2015)

I'm happy to hear you got it that far. I learned something new also.  Please keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## Vladymere (May 13, 2015)

Fellows,

Hoping that it may help someone in the future that may have issues with the disassembly of an Align Z axis power feed unit I have attached a picture of the Align 250Z power feeder components laid out in order of assembly.  I forgot to put the actual feed unit in place with the other components though.

From the left there is a stub shaft that is threaded on the original Z axis shaft.  This is still in place on the original Z axis shaft.  Next would me the missing Z axis power feed unit followed by a shim pack to set the back lash with the brass bevel gear.  The bevel gear is a splined fit on the stub shaft.  The power feed unit has a small gear in it that is motor driven which interfaces with the brass bevel gear.  The driven bevel gear, splined to the Z axis shaft, drives the Z axis shaft.  Next is the numbered dial and dial nut.  Both of these pieces fit on the small diameter stub on the bevel gear.  Last the castellated clutch insert screws onto the stub shaft butting up to the bevel gear keeping the entire assembly tight.  Not shown is a spring and the castellated Z axis manual drive handle which are retained by a washer and cap screw.

Vlad


----------



## JimDawson (May 13, 2015)

Thank you for posting this, very helpful.


----------

